# Tech recruiting: McCoy chooses Georgia Tech



## Jody Hawk (Apr 5, 2009)

Huge pickup for CPJ and staff. Denzel McCoy had over 34 scholarship offers including FSU, Auburn, Alabama, LSU, Miami, Notre Dame, Penn State, Tennessee .......

http://blogs.ajc.com/georgia-footba...ee/?cxntfid=blogs_georgia_football_recruiting


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 5, 2009)

Now if Tech can sign 4 or 5 guys like him, they can run their pie holes.I doubt they will though. This kid just made a BAD choice.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Now if Tech can sign 4 or 5 guys like him, they can run their pie holes.I doubt they will though. This kid just made a BAD choice.



I didn't want to say it,but you did.Thanks Sugar HillDawg!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 5, 2009)

GT doesnt run their mouth about recruiting.  You win games in the fall, not on signing day.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 6, 2009)

Doc, maybe you don't but you are in the minority.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Now if Tech can sign 4 or 5 guys like him, they can run their pie holes.I doubt they will though. This kid just made a BAD choice.



Go read your Caleb King thread... then think you could have had Dwyer.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 6, 2009)

A thUGA fan talking about running a piehole????

WOW!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 6, 2009)

Sounds like this kid is a good one.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 6, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Go read your Caleb King thread... then think you could have had Dwyer.



Yeah that sucks.  I won't shed any tears though considering that we have four other hosses.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2009)

Good pick up, techies.
i think he chose GT to have a better chance of getting immediate playing time. Could be wrong, though.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 6, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> A thUGA fan talking about running a piehole????
> 
> WOW!



He should be a good one.......... Congrats

A techmite running his, imagine that..............WOW!!


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 6, 2009)

Remember for the first time in a looooong time a Techie has the right!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 6, 2009)

Found this youtube video of Denzel .......


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pSO7XLLkEW0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pSO7XLLkEW0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## sleeze (Apr 6, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Now if Tech can sign 4 or 5 guys like him, they can run their pie holes.I doubt they will though. This kid just made a BAD choice.





brownceluse said:


> I didn't want to say it,but you did.Thanks Sugar HillDawg!



Georgia Tech can run there pie holes about that win a few months back against the mutts.



Doc_Holliday23 said:


> GT doesnt run their mouth about recruiting.  You win games in the fall, not on signing day.



Well said.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Sleeze, how does it feel to have that Brainiac Corrine Brown extolling your virtues ? I don't recall this conversation asking Gator fans to pipe in either!


----------



## sleeze (Apr 6, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Sleeze, how does it feel to have that Brainiac Corrine Brown extolling your virtues ? I don't recall this conversation asking Gator fans to pipe in either!



At least we have Corch Urban Meyer.  It is clear the Gators are superb to any, other schools with the conferences we play in.

1,2,3,4,5 
Them Gators Take No Jive.

Go Gator


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 6, 2009)

Now back to the topic. Congrats to all GT fans for your new recruit.


----------



## sleeze (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes Yes, back to the topic at hand.  McCoy looks like a Stud. CPJ should be able to bring in some studs.  He did quiet well in his first year at Tech and the Kids will take note that he IS a heck of a coach.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 6, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Yes Yes, back to the topic at hand.  McCoy looks like a Stud. CPJ should be able to bring in some studs.  He did quiet well in his first year at Tech and the Kids will take note that he IS a heck of a coach.



Well said


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 7, 2009)

That's funny SugarHill, I don't recall anyone asking a thUGA fan to pipe in either.

Sleeze, I hope CPJ continues to bring in recruits from this state.  That is one thing I like about thUGA, they recruit in state.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 7, 2009)

1 out of 8 and they think they are at heaven's gate.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> 1 out of 8 and they think they are at heaven's gate.



So says the Donnan fan...


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 7, 2009)

Well put Comeaux.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 7, 2009)

sleeze said:


> At least we have Corch Urban Meyer.  It is clear the Gators are superb to any, other schools with the conferences we play in.
> 
> 1,2,3,4,5
> Them Gators Take No Jive.
> ...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 7, 2009)

sleeze said:


> At least we have Corch Urban Meyer.  It is clear the Gators are superb to any, other schools with the conferences we play in.
> 
> 1,2,3,4,5
> Them Gators Take No Jive.
> ...



 I gotta admit that was funny right there. I just spit Skoal on my keyboard....


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey Troutman, CPJ recruits in state too but the kids won't go to Tech. I can't blame them. He might be a good coach,but I've seen the way he gets in players faces and a top notch recruit ain't gonna put up with that long. He can motivate average players but the good one's won't put up with degrading old school stuff.I , like alot of UGA fans aren't the least bit concerned CPJ will cut into our allotment.


----------



## sleeze (Apr 7, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Troutman, CPJ recruits in state too but the kids won't go to Tech. I can't blame them. He might be a good coach,but I've seen the way he gets in players faces and a top notch recruit ain't gonna put up with that long. He can motivate average players but the good one's won't put up with degrading old school stuff.I , like alot of UGA fans aren't the least bit concerned CPJ will cut into our allotment.



Huh?!.........Whats wrong with getting in players faces?

It works for CPJ.  You can keep that softy coach of yours.  I would be worried if I was a UGA fan.  I mean CPJ gets average players to play like they did last year.  Just think what he will be able to do with HIS recruits and a few studs every year. 

BTW,,,,,,,,,I chimed in again.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 7, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> He might be a good coach,but I've seen the way he gets in players faces and a top notch recruit ain't gonna put up with that long. He can motivate average players but the good one's won't put up with degrading old school stuff.



Yeah right, tell that to Bobby Knight and kids join the military everyday knowing they're headed to boot camp. Some kids aren't wusses.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 7, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> So says the Donnan fan...



So retorts the Preparation H model.  



troutman34 said:


> Well put Comeaux.



So replies Preparation H's boy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't have a problem with a coach getting in a kid's face.  I like that style myself.  That's a lot of these little punks' problem.  They have been told by their momas that they're special their entire lives.  People have kissed their butts because they are good athletes and they think they have the world by the butt.  Kids today have no fear of anything anymore and think they can say and do whatever they want.  They need the crap scared out of them and some teacher and coach's foot in their little butt.  I know most of us here have experienced that kind tough love and it didn't do us any harm.  I wish CMR would get in people's faces more.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Apr 8, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't have a problem with a coach getting in a kid's face.  I like that style myself.  That's a lot of these little punks' problem.  They have been told by their momas that they're special their entire lives.  People have kissed their butts because they are good athletes and they think they have the world by the butt.  Kids today have no fear of anything anymore and think they can say and do whatever they want.  They need the crap scared out of them and some teacher and coach's foot in their little butt.  I know most of us here have experienced that kind tough love and it didn't do us any harm.  I wish CMR would get in people's faces more.



I would agree with this even if the teams were reversed.
Great post SGD.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 8, 2009)

SugarHill is one that probably never played a sport.  Coaches get in your face, all of them.  As for the recruiting, Tech will get theirs and GA theirs but I would be a little worried if I were a dog fan that it won't be so easy recruiting in state.  Your reasoning is why thUGA has so many arrest problems.  These kids need discipline and CPJ will make sure they have it.  Any good parent would love for their kid to have a coach like that.  SugarHill, your thinking is why athletes are pre-madonas.  I wouldn't want a kid coming in with that thought process anyway because odds are he doesn't have the heart to play tough football.  That's why there's soccer!

That was SPOT on SGD, well put.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mud, how did your basketball prediction go this year???


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 8, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Mud, how did your basketball prediction go this year???



Did I make a basketball prediction?  Is Donnan now coaching basketball?  Do you find fulfillment in the shadow of Preparation H?  

These young fella are the questions you need build your quest upon.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 8, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Did I make a basketball prediction?  Is Donnan now coaching basketball?  Do you find fulfillment in the shadow of Preparation H?
> 
> These young fella are the questions you need build your quest upon.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just like usual you were DEAD WRONG!  

I am very sorry you are suffering such a severe case of Hemroids, but isn't that something you should talk to a doctor about???  

That old timer is the question you need to build your quest upon.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 8, 2009)

Troutman I  played high school football. CPJ can get away with it because the players he gets can't go anywhere else.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 9, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Mud, how did your basketball prediction go this year???


 
What's basketball??


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Troutman I  played high school football. CPJ can get away with it because the players he gets can't go anywhere else.



 

Put the bourbon down please!


----------



## dixiejacket (Apr 9, 2009)

*Recruiting*



Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Troutman, CPJ recruits in state too but the kids won't go to Tech. I can't blame them. He might be a good coach,but I've seen the way he gets in players faces and a top notch recruit ain't gonna put up with that long. He can motivate average players but the good one's won't put up with degrading old school stuff.I , like alot of UGA fans aren't the least bit concerned CPJ will cut into our allotment.



Yes, Mark Richts style is different.  Check out this link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXzW-oP2mq4&feature=related

So how did that work out for him?


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 9, 2009)

SugarHill, sitting on the sidelines doesn't classify as playing.

They played pretty well last November for a team that couldn't play for another school.  I would much rather have a COACH that COACHES players up, than to have Top 5 after Top 5 recruiting classes and do NOTHING with them!  I just hope that loss hasn't taken too much a toll on you Sugar, you seem delusional.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 9, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> SugarHill, sitting on the sidelines doesn't classify as playing.
> 
> They played pretty well last November for a team that couldn't play for another school.  I would much rather have a COACH that COACHES players up, than to have Top 5 after Top 5 recruiting classes and do NOTHING with them!  I just hope that loss hasn't taken too much a toll on you Sugar, you seem delusional.



Do nothing with them?  Trout you're exaggerating a bit don't you think?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 9, 2009)

You GT fans have your fun you deserve it. All I'm going to say is you allready see UGA going through all the injuries again this year. So by the time we get to you we will be a skeleton football team I'm sure. So when yall lose to an under achieved UGA team this year what will your excuse be? That GT is not a Football school. Only time will tell what CPJ really is. I would be proud of him though he beat UGA thats the best you have had in the long time! All I'm going to say is we shall see. I hope that your coach doesn't put up 7 straight wins on us GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 9, 2009)

It's hard to get up for a team that you OWN. After all this crap Tech fans have been saying I KNOW the DAWGS will be ready to put another 51-7 BEATDOWN. yOU'LL WITNESS IT NEXT nOVE---BELIEVE ME!!


----------



## dixiejacket (Apr 9, 2009)

*Recruit*



Sugar HillDawg said:


> It's hard to get up for a team that you OWN. After all this crap Tech fans have been saying I KNOW the DAWGS will be ready to put another 51-7 BEATDOWN. yOU'LL WITNESS IT NEXT nOVE---BELIEVE ME!!



Guess this tells us how UF feels everytime UGA comes to Jacksonville.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 9, 2009)

dixiejacket said:


> Guess this tells us how UF feels everytime UGA comes to Jacksonville.



Living vicariously through UF are we?  I guess I don't blame you too much since yall don't own any rivalry.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> It's hard to get up for a team that you OWN. After all this crap Tech fans have been saying I KNOW the DAWGS will be ready to put another 51-7 BEATDOWN. yOU'LL WITNESS IT NEXT nOVE---BELIEVE ME!!



promises promises.  sounds like, to me, you're already building in your injury excuse for next year.

what kind of off-season conditioning program is Marky-Mark running over there?  over at GT, we go full-contact almost from the get-go and we stay a whole lot healthier than the Bullfrawgs.


----------



## dixiejacket (Apr 9, 2009)

*Recruit*



Doc_Holliday23 said:


> promises promises.  sounds like, to me, you're already building in your injury excuse for next year.
> 
> what kind of off-season conditioning program is Marky-Mark running over there?  over at GT, we go full-contact almost from the get-go and we stay a whole lot healthier than the Bullfrawgs.



The normal offseason conditioning involves a lot of spooning between quarterbacks.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 9, 2009)

dixiejacket said:


> The normal offseason conditioning involves a lot of spooning between quarterbacks.



Well we see where your mind is.


----------



## dixiejacket (Apr 9, 2009)

*Recruit*



South GA Dawg said:


> Well we see where your mind is.



Yes, it's like a bad wreck.....hard to get the visual of the UGAy quarterbacks spooning each other out of the mind.  Some things shouldn't be seen.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 9, 2009)

dixiejacket said:


> Yes, it's like a bad wreck.....hard to get the visual of the UGAy quarterbacks spooning each other out of the mind.  Some things shouldn't be seen.



Hey man if thinking about that makes you happy......... .  I'm not here to judge.


----------



## dixiejacket (Apr 9, 2009)

*Recruit*



South GA Dawg said:


> Hey man if thinking about that makes you happy......... .  I'm not here to judge.



Yes, that picture does make me laugh.  But back to the subject at hand.....this thread was started about a good recruiting pick up for GT.  No need for anyone from any school to come on with negativity.  Some people just can't help themselves.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Do nothing with them?  Trout you're exaggerating a bit don't you think?



Just a little, SGD!


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Living vicariously through UF are we?  I guess I don't blame you too much since yall don't own any rivalry.



Sounds like thUGA fans living through the rest of the SEC!


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> It's hard to get up for a team that you OWN. After all this crap Tech fans have been saying I KNOW the DAWGS will be ready to put another 51-7 BEATDOWN. yOU'LL WITNESS IT NEXT nOVE---BELIEVE ME!!



I bet they have this post all over the thUGA locker room!  Hunker down boys, SugarHillDawg has got our back!!!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 9, 2009)

I tell you what Dixie Jacket, if tech was in the SEC, we would own you all like Florida does us now. There is no incentive to beat Tech. It's more of a relief than the feeling of victory when we beat you LOSERS!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 9, 2009)

Sure do Troutman, Jeff Owens said one of the reasons he stayed was because he couldn't go pro with a Tech loss.It's DEGRADING!!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 9, 2009)

Good one SGD, You are wrong though, Tech leads the series with Agnes Scott.


----------



## dixiejacket (Apr 9, 2009)

*Recruit*



Sugar HillDawg said:


> I tell you what Dixie Jacket, if tech was in the SEC, we would own you all like Florida does us now. There is no incentive to beat Tech. It's more of a relief than the feeling of victory when we beat you LOSERS!!



Pretty obvious in the 3rd quarter last year that UGAy had no incentive.  Hope it stays that way.  Funny though, seems like UGAy didn't have incentive against UF or Alabama last year either.  Funny how that happens.  And I guess from what you say, most years UGay goes to Jacksonville without incentive.  You have the answers, you should be a sportwriter.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 9, 2009)

DixieJacket, it's hard to get a visual of your QB completing a pass too!!


----------



## PWalls (Apr 9, 2009)

That's a good pickup for the Jackets. Glad to see it.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> DixieJacket, it's hard to get a visual of your QB completing a pass too!!



Who needs to pass?
<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CHzxEKEQle0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CHzxEKEQle0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 10, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Just like usual you were DEAD WRONG!
> 
> I am very sorry you are suffering such a severe case of Hemroids, but isn't that something you should talk to a doctor about???
> 
> That old timer is the question you need to build your quest upon.



I'm not sure about the hemroids ... would you come check them out for me.


----------



## dixiejacket (Apr 10, 2009)

*Recruit*



Sugar HillDawg said:


> DixieJacket, it's hard to get a visual of your QB completing a pass too!!



Maybe so but I will promise you one thing that the film proves; our quarterback passes better than your defensive backs tackle.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> DixieJacket, it's hard to get a visual of your QB completing a pass too!!



That's the sad part SugarHill, they didn't have to complete a pass against your dawgs.  Nice loser comment too.  I would look in the mirror with that one, it looks like you put your entire life motivation into 18-22 year old boys.  You know that could be illegal!


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 10, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> I'm not sure about the hemroids ... would you come check them out for me.



I will just take your word for it Mud.  SugarHill might take you up though.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 10, 2009)

Troutman, you are in the same boat I'm in.You wouldn't know if you weren't trolling now would you? You oughta be a head liner in Vegas man.I just serve as a reality check for all you DELUSIONAL tech fans who think you guys are gonna be more than bottom feeders.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 11, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> I will just take your word for it Mud.  SugarHill might take you up though.



You ain't representin'


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 11, 2009)

KrazyJacket95, you might wanna save that clip because 5 years from now when UGA puts another string of wins together , you can look at that and remember when..............


----------



## sleeze (Apr 11, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I tell you what Dixie Jacket, if tech was in the SEC, we would own you all like Florida does us now. There is no incentive to beat Tech. It's more of a relief than the feeling of victory when we beat you LOSERS!!



what does it matter if we are in the same conference?  we still play each other every year.  do you think if Tech was in the SEC they'd let us play twice?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 12, 2009)

It matters because it would be a conference game and UGA would  put more emphasis on it and play with inspiration!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't beleive y'all would want to lose to UGA twice a year either...........


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> KrazyJacket95, you might wanna save that clip because 5 years from now when UGA puts another string of wins together , you can look at that and remember when..............



Well then I better use it as much as possible until Nov. just for the few UGA fans that still think last years win by GT meant nothing.

 On one hand you have the winner of last years game coming back with everybody.  

On the other a team is replacing their 2 best O players, The head coach hasn't yet seemed to motivate a new RB out of a few that look promising. Everybody says Cox will be good because he has time in the system.  I say it could be 50-50.   He could be a Shockley or he could be a Tereshinksi (sp?) 
D-line might be good or might not get back healthy.  D-backs and linebackers never proved they could tackle last year and the fans are ready to run the DC out of town.
I'm not bragging or proclaiming a GT victory... but it's just as possible GT wins next year as UGA.  Or maybe a little more.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 12, 2009)

I have ALL confidence in our defense playing like they did before last year. You Tech fans won't see a defense that played that bad next year. Our offense won't have to be that productive when we shut people down like we are accustomed to doing.Georgia's defense is gonna be it's saving grace next year.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I have ALL confidence in our defense playing like they did before last year. You Tech fans won't see a defense that played that bad next year. Our offense won't have to be that productive when we shut people down like we are accustomed to doing.Georgia's defense is gonna be it's saving grace next year.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 13, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Troutman, you are in the same boat I'm in.You wouldn't know if you weren't trolling now would you? You oughta be a head liner in Vegas man.I just serve as a reality check for all you DELUSIONAL tech fans who think you guys are gonna be more than bottom feeders.



Trolling???  This thread was about a Tech recruit.  Who's trolling?  The only one delusional is you.  You summed up your athletic career rather well with the bottom feeder comment!


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 13, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> You ain't representin'



Not in that way, Mud.  Did SugarHill PM you?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 13, 2009)

Troutman34, you injured me HORRIBLY emotionally, I will go to the corner and cry now!! Tech has, does and will forever be a bottom feeder!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 13, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Not in that way, Mud.  Did SugarHill PM you?



Do you mean the message where he said you always wanted to be a proctologist, but were just too shy to say it on the open forum.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Apr 13, 2009)

As a loyal GT fan I am really excited about the up coming season.  Last year was great and we won a couple that we should have lost and lost a couple that we should have won.  As for recruits Tech and Ga won't recruit the same kind of kid because they have very different offenses.  GT will never get a kid like the Ga QB because Tech only will throw it maybe 10 times a game.   They won't recruit the great WR either because the great ones will not want to block every play.  The difference will be in the OF Line.  If Tech can bring in some ground blockers, maybe a little shorter than the pro type but the ones that can get under your pads and drive people off the ball, Probably the ones that Fla and Ga would not even look at because there not 6-6 and 305 but rather 6-1 or 6-2 and 275 and block like bulldozers, then Tech will win games.  the game is still about blocking and tackling and great OF Linemen with Tech's style of offense will win games.  It might not be pretty to watch but they will win.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 13, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Do you mean the message where he said you always wanted to be a proctologist, but were just too shy to say it on the open forum.



  Mud, you promised not to tell.  I can't trust you dawg fans for nothing!


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 13, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Troutman34, you injured me HORRIBLY emotionally, I will go to the corner and cry now!! Tech has, does and will forever be a bottom feeder!!



A bottom feeder with how many more National Titles than your doggies???  Wow, what does that make your pups?


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Apr 13, 2009)

That is true GT does have more National Titles than The Great UGA.  I would like to say this about The Georgia coach.  I feel he is a great coach and and even better person.  I think anyone would feel proud to say they played for him.  Because of CMR it makes it very hard for me not to like the GA puppies but I still try!


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 13, 2009)

Phillip Thurmond said:


> That is true GT does have more National Titles than The Great UGA.  I would like to say this about The Georgia coach.  I feel he is a great coach and and even better person.  I think anyone would feel proud to say they played for him.  Because of CMR it makes it very hard for me not to like the GA puppies but I still try!



Well said, Phillip.  CMR is one heck of a coach and even more of a person.


----------



## dixiejacket (Apr 13, 2009)

*Recruit*



Sugar HillDawg said:


> It matters because it would be a conference game and UGA would  put more emphasis on it and play with inspiration!



Oh, like the emphasis they have put on the Florida game for the last 20 years?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2009)

dixiejacket said:


> Yes, that picture does make me laugh.  But back to the subject at hand.....this thread was started about a good recruiting pick up for GT.  No need for anyone from any school to come on with negativity.  Some people just can't help themselves.



Staying on topic?  Yes lets have more of that around here.  Bully for staying on topic.  My original posts were congratulatory to Tech for this pick up.  But some of you guys have just got to start the peeing match.  Which way do you want it?  You started the nonsense about spooning along with a few other little gems.  But like the other Tech stuck hogs who live to cluck about all things UGA, (this in no way refers to all or most Tech fans on this board) you took offense when I responded.  So....... how is it that you get to lecture me about staying on topic?

I don't know who "thUga" is trout.  I'm a UGA fan.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 13, 2009)

SGD, I have been impressed.  No off the field distractions thus far.  I may have to remove the "th" off that if they keep it up.  You know I wouldn't include most of you fellas in here with the "thUGA" remark.  Did you enjoy the game this weekend?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> SGD, I have been impressed.  No off the field distractions thus far.  I may have to remove the "th" off that if they keep it up.  You know I wouldn't include most of you fellas in here with the "thUGA" remark.  Did you enjoy the game this weekend?



I just hope we keep the good behavior up.  That was the perfect storm last year.

Yeah man we had a great time.  It was good weather for it after that nasty stuff cleared out Friday night.  We met up with Unicoi and his wife, had a meal and got over to the stadium early.  It was a lot of fun but I do wish we had seen more offense.  Not that I'm reading too much into any of it one way or the other.  In the spring, good teams sometimes look terrible and terrible teams sometimes look good.  Remember yall's spring game last year?  Would anybody honestly have believed that yall were going to be as good as you were?  Spring is fun and helps get us through but in the end there really isn't much point in getting too excited or too worried about any of it.  it was fun though.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I just hope we keep the good behavior up.  That was the perfect storm last year.
> 
> Yeah man we had a great time.  It was good weather for it after that nasty stuff cleared out Friday night.  We met up with Unicoi and his wife, had a meal and got over to the stadium early.  It was a lot of fun but I do wish we had seen more offense.  Not that I'm reading too much into any of it one way or the other.  In the spring, good teams sometimes look terrible and terrible teams sometimes look good.  Remember yall's spring game last year?  Would anybody honestly have believed that yall were going to be as good as you were?  Spring is fun and helps get us through but in the end there really isn't much point in getting too excited or too worried about any of it.  it was fun though.



I agree.  There is alot of time to get things on the right track.  CMR will have them rolling before too long.  He better with the first game of the year.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 13, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> I agree.  There is alot of time to get things on the right track.  CMR will have them rolling before too long.  *He better with the first game of the year*.



Thats the truth right there. If not, Robinson is liable to tear us apart. They are a good team with a great leader for a QB. So I hope our D will be lights out by then....


----------



## dixiejacket (Apr 13, 2009)

*Recruit*



Sugar HillDawg said:


> Now if Tech can sign 4 or 5 guys like him, they can run their pie holes.I doubt they will though. This kid just made a BAD choice.



Please don't lecture me about starting something.  The above was your original post on this topic and it was negative and it was inflamatory.


----------



## dixiejacket (Apr 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Staying on topic?  Yes lets have more of that around here.  Bully for staying on topic.  My original posts were congratulatory to Tech for this pick up.  But some of you guys have just got to start the peeing match.  Which way do you want it?  You started the nonsense about spooning along with a few other little gems.  But like the other Tech stuck hogs who live to cluck about all things UGA, (this in no way refers to all or most Tech fans on this board) you took offense when I responded.  So....... how is it that you get to lecture me about staying on topic?
> 
> I don't know who "thUga" is trout.  I'm a UGA fan.




I have re-posted your oringinal post.  It is in no way congratulatroy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2009)

dixiejacket said:


> I have re-posted your oringinal post.  It is in no way congratulatroy.



No you didn't.  Try to keep up.  You opened up with your celebration of UF's domination of UGA.  How that reflects well on Tech is something that I'm still trying to figure out.  You then went into a bizzare off topic diatribe about spooning.  I believe your ire is misdirected and you might want to check again and see who posted what.  No need for you to let the truth get in the way of an opportunity for you to appear to have the moral highground though, right?  My original post was, "Sounds like this kid is a good one."  That's post #8.  In what language is that not congratulatory?  Again, don't lecture me on staying on topic if  you aren't going to be able to do it.  And don't cry foul when you open your mouth and someone responds in kind.


----------



## dixiejacket (Apr 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> No you didn't.  Try to keep up.  You opened up with your celebration of UF's domination of UGA.  How that reflects well on Tech is something that I'm still trying to figure out.  You then went into a bizzare off topic diatribe about spooning.  I believe your ire is misdirected and you might want to check again and see who posted what.  No need for you to let the truth get in the way of an opportunity for you to appear to have the moral highground though, right?  My original post was, "Sounds like this kid is a good one."  That's post #8.  In what language is that not congratulatory?  Again, don't lecture me on staying on topic if  you aren't going to be able to do it.  And don't cry foul when you open your mouth and someone responds in kind.




You are right.  I got you confused with Sugar Hill because your post about my living vicariously through UF was piggy backed off of something he said.  So for that, please accept my apology.

To the topic at hand.  This is a good pick up for Tech and thank you for your congratulations.  To the others that have to be negative about it, I will stand by my comments.  Enough said for me about this.  Can't wait until September!  Have a good day!


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice pick up for the Techies. As far as incentive to beat GT. The Dawgs always have the incentive. They might have come out and took GT for granted in the second half last year but let's not pretend that the GT game isn't important to UGA.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> No you didn't.  Try to keep up.  You opened up with your celebration of UF's domination of UGA.  How that reflects well on Tech is something that I'm still trying to figure out.  You then went into a bizzare off topic diatribe about spooning.  I believe your ire is misdirected and you might want to check again and see who posted what.  No need for you to let the truth get in the way of an opportunity for you to appear to have the moral highground though, right?  My original post was, "Sounds like this kid is a good one."  That's post #8.  In what language is that not congratulatory?  Again, don't lecture me on staying on topic if  you aren't going to be able to do it.  And don't cry foul when you open your mouth and someone responds in kind.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 13, 2009)

Greene, I just hope Tech can keep it's end of the bargain and make this thing a rivalry again.  I think they will with CPJ.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 13, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Greene, I just hope Tech can keep it's end of the bargain and make this thing a rivalry again.  I think they will with CPJ.



I agree 100% on both parts. I want this to be a high profile rivalry again. That's a GREAT way to end a regular season if you ask me. And I agree that CPJ is the man to do that for you guys.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 13, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Mud, you promised not to tell.  I can't trust you dawg fans for nothing!



I have to keep so many secrets already, so when I get one I can tell ... well, I just can't help it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 13, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Nice pick up for the Techies. As far as incentive to beat GT. The Dawgs always have the incentive. They might have come out and took GT for granted in the second half last year but let's not pretend that the GT game isn't important to UGA.



thank you... very true.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm baaaaaaack! I am over my emotional wounding by Troutman. If Tech can make it a rivalry I'll be very surprised. If Tech can beat UGA like they want to , they'll be winning ACC championships and they just don't have the personnel and it remains to be seen if they can get enough GOOD players on campus. It's a tough sell though, small and dilapidated stadium, playing in the ACC and a small fan base. I'm not trying to start anything, just stating the facts Man.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 14, 2009)

It always amazes me how some Dawgs say Tech isn't a rivalry because they seldom beat Georgia and then turn right around and say that Florida is Georgia's biggest rival.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 14, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> I have to keep so many secrets already, so when I get one I can tell ... well, I just can't help it.



It's alright, Mud.  I'll let is slide this time, try to be more careful next time.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I'm baaaaaaack! I am over my emotional wounding by Troutman. If Tech can make it a rivalry I'll be very surprised. If Tech can beat UGA like they want to , they'll be winning ACC championships and they just don't have the personnel and it remains to be seen if they can get enough GOOD players on campus. It's a tough sell though, small and dilapidated stadium, playing in the ACC and a small fan base. I'm not trying to start anything, just stating the facts Man.



Personnel?  I saw an offense with nothing but freshmen and sophomores hang 45 on your dawgs.  That is a fact.  You make too many asinine statements-THAT IS A FACT.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 14, 2009)

Jody, I wouldn't read too much into anything SugarHill has to say.  I think everyone knows his statements are about as moronic as the AP voting GA preseason #1 last year!


----------



## sleeze (Apr 14, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> It always amazes me how some Dawgs say Tech isn't a rivalry because they seldom beat Georgia and then turn right around and say that Florida is Georgia's biggest rival.



Ya got a point there jody.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> It always amazes me how some Dawgs say Tech isn't a rivalry because they seldom beat Georgia and then turn right around and say that Florida is Georgia's biggest rival.



This Dawg has never said that.  Beating Tech never gets old.  Not ever.  And losing to yall is never ok with me regardless of how many times we beat yall previously.  Trust me, it's a rivalry for me.  THWT.


----------



## sleeze (Apr 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> This Dawg has never said that.  Beating Tech never gets old.  Not ever.  And losing to yall is never ok with me regardless of how many times we beat yall previously.  Trust me, it's a rivalry for me.  THWT.



And to think of it, that is how IGators feel about FSU.  Uga may very well be Florida's Biggest Rivalry.  But it never, never, ever, gets old beating FSU.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> This Dawg has never said that.  Beating Tech never gets old.  Not ever.  And losing to yall is never ok with me regardless of how many times we beat yall previously.  Trust me, it's a rivalry for me.  THWT.





sleeze said:


> And to think of it, that is how IGators feel about FSU.  Uga may very well be Florida's Biggest Rivalry.  But it never, never, ever, gets old beating FSU.



 
*
THWT!!*


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 14, 2009)

Smoke, you got it all wrong. It's THWG!  I KNOW YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 14, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Smoke, you got it all wrong. It's THWG!  I KNOW YOU CAN DO IT!



 yea The Heck With the Gators!!!


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 14, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> yea The Heck With the Gators!!!



NICE!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> yea The Heck With the Gators!!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Troutman, what do you think we were playing with, 22 fifth year seniors!!! We got 16 or 17 starters coming back and they are more talented than Tech's personnel by far and LOVE our chances against your bunch as they get older!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Troutman, I'll put my football knowledge up against yours ANY DAY!! Just because you don't like what I say doesn't mean I'm wrong!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Troutman, I'll put my football knowledge up against yours ANY DAY!! Just because you don't like what I say doesn't mean I'm wrong!!!



I like what you say


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 15, 2009)

I could care less what you say, you are entitled to your opinion which I respect.  But, alot of your comments are asinine, which makes the forum more fun.  However, your football knowledge is one sided, which isn't much with the "much more talented comments."  Much more talent doesn't allow 45 to anyone.  If the dawgs are much more talented then they are recruiting the wrong kids who have no heart for the game or for their school, in allowing 45 to a bunch of "losers" as you would put it.  From what I saw in this past weekend, the defense better be ready to pitch some shutouts because the offense looked as anemic as a Reggie Ball completion %.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 15, 2009)

Talent alone doesn't make you good. You have to have chemistry and leadership and UGA had neither last year!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 15, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Talent alone doesn't make you good. You have to have chemistry and leadership and *UGA had neither last year*!



and they're returning "16 or 17 starters"...


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 15, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> and they're returning "16 or 17 starters"...



Yep, Doc.  Looks like a BIG whoopin coming Tech's way.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> I could care less what you say, you are entitled to your opinion which I respect.  But, alot of your comments are asinine, which makes the forum more fun.  However, your football knowledge is one sided, which isn't much with the "much more talented comments."  Much more talent doesn't allow 45 to anyone.  If the dawgs are much more talented then they are recruiting the wrong kids who have no heart for the game or for their school, in allowing 45 to a bunch of "losers" as you would put it.  From what I saw in this past weekend, the defense better be ready to pitch some shutouts because the offense looked as anemic as a Reggie Ball completion %.



How did yall's offense look in your spring scrimmage last year?  See why I'm not worrying yet?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> How did yall's offense look in your spring scrimmage last year?  See why I'm not worrying yet?



not even close to the same thing...


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> not even close to the same thing...



Oh of course it's not.  

Seriously, I realize that yall were installing a new system.  I imagine that's going to be the line of your argument and it's valid.  But it's not completely apples and oranges at it's most basic.  Yall looked terrible last year in your spring game and you ended up having a good team.  Offensively we looked pretty crappy Saturday but might still end up having a good team.  In light of that, I don't think it's two completely different things.  We may indeed be a terrible football team this season, but we might not be.  I don't think that's an unreasonable or baseless argument.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> How did yall's offense look in your spring scrimmage last year?  See why I'm not worrying yet?



That is a good point, SGD.  I think GA offense will be fine with the line they have.  Playmakers will emerge, but the offense will take a step back this year I believe.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh of course it's not.
> 
> Seriously, I realize that yall were installing a new system.  I imagine that's going to be the line of your argument and it's valid.  But it's not completely apples and oranges at it's most basic.  Yall looked terrible last year in your spring game and you ended up having a good team.  Offensively we looked pretty crappy Saturday but might still end up having a good team.  In light of that, I don't think it's two completely different things.  We may indeed be a terrible football team this season, but we might not be.  I don't think that's an unreasonable or baseless argument.



oh I dont have any delusion that y'all will not be a good team this year.  you may not be as explosive offensively (you're right, its not possible to base that on a spring game), but you'll still win plenty of ballgames (9 or 10, imo).

but yes, I agree, a team has a lot of time to improve from spring game to week 1.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> oh I dont have any delusion that y'all will not be a good team this year.  you may not be as explosive offensively (you're right, its not possible to base that on a spring game), but you'll still win plenty of ballgames (9 or 10, imo).
> 
> but yes, I agree, a team has a lot of time to improve from spring game to week 1.



Man the main thing I'm worried about is establishing a feature back.  I absolutly hate running back by commitee but it looks like we might be headed for that if one of the boys doesn't establish himself in camp.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man the main thing I'm worried about is establishing a feature back.  I absolutly hate running back by commitee but it looks like we might be headed for that if one of the boys doesn't establish himself in camp.



agreed.  I hated the Ware/Brown/Lumpkin merry-go-round.  it just doesn't work in a pro-set offense, if you ask me.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> agreed.  I hated the Ware/Brown/Lumpkin merry-go-round.  it just doesn't work in a pro-set offense, if you ask me.



I agree.  I hated it too.  It's interesting that when Ware left and Lump got hurt, and the coaches were forced to use two backs, (and coincidentally the two most talented) the production in the running game dwarfed what it had been under the merry-go-round.  I mean I'm no coach but it seems reasonable that a back could never find his rhythm and get in a groove when he is sharing the carries with two other guys.  But CMR seems to love a rotation.  Not just in the backfield but at receiver.  When we settled on AJ and Mo Mass last year, we were much more productive.  I don't understand why the coaches have such a hard time putting that together.

It was no coincidence that prior to '07, our most productive year for the running game was '02 when Musa Smith was the established feature back.  The only area where i think a rotation is beneficial is on the offensive and defensive lines.  Those big boys need a breather sometimes and fresh guys can be a help.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 15, 2009)

Both sides of the line are where we are STRONG. When you have that, you are in EVERY game.It ain't like Joe Cox is another Joe T.,he knows what it takes to win and he is a LEADER! He will get in people's grills and that brings out the best in ALL the players. That's where chemistry comes from.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 15, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Both sides of the line are where we are STRONG. When you have that, you are in EVERY game.It ain't like Joe Cox is another Joe T.,he knows what it takes to win and he is a LEADER! He will get in people's grills and that brings out the best in ALL the players. That's where chemistry comes from.



 Well said.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 15, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Both sides of the line are where we are STRONG.



I've been hearing this every spring for years... I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Both sides of the line are where we are STRONG. When you have that, you are in EVERY game.It ain't like Joe Cox is another Joe T.,he knows what it takes to win and he is a LEADER! He will get in people's grills and that brings out the best in ALL the players. That's where chemistry comes from.



He didn't lead them to the endzone last weekend.  And that's what really matters!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> He didn't lead them to the endzone last weekend.  And that's what really matters!



Kind of hard for him to that when so many of his passes are dropped despite being right on the money.  I knew Joe was gonna get ripped apart after Saturday but what I saw didn't shake my confidence in him a bit.  It makes me want to kick our receivers in the butt.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I've been hearing this every spring for years... I'll believe it when I see it.



Understandable.  I do think it will finally be a strength.  Heck I think they have done well the past two years even with having to shuffle people around a lot last year.  We had a back go over 1,000 yards the past two seasons and that doesn't happen with a crappy line.

I know what you mean though.  I want a dominant O line on the order of the '02 crowd.  I think we might get that this year.  That's what it's going to take if a running back doesn't step up.  It seems like our O line has ben held together with duct tape and bailing wire for a lot of years.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 16, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Kind of hard for him to that when so many of his passes are dropped despite being right on the money.  I knew Joe was gonna get ripped apart after Saturday but what I saw didn't shake my confidence in him a bit.  It makes me want to kick our receivers in the butt.



I know there were a lot of drops.  The QB's laid it out there for the most part.  I just like busting on ol SugarHill and his ridiculous statements.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 16, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> I know there were a lot of drops.  The QB's laid it out there for the most part.  I just like busting on ol SugarHill and his ridiculous statements.



You just like busting on us Dawgs  But believe me, the feeling is mutual


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 16, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> You just like busting on us Dawgs  But believe me, the feeling is mutual



ME???  I wouldn't do that BlackSmoke.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> ME???  I wouldn't do that BlackSmoke.



Not ever.  I don't have any problem with you or Doc talking junk to me trout.  Yall know what you're talking about.  It's that other kind that I love to rip on.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 16, 2009)

Why you hatin' on me Troutman? Give me ONE rediculous statement I made.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 16, 2009)

Doc Holliday, people in the know were leary of UGA offensive line last year.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Why you hatin' on me Troutman? Give me ONE rediculous statement I made.



I ain't hatin on you SugarHill.  Just picking on you.  I like the way you bring it on here.  It makes for a fun forum. 

But you do make some crazy statements!


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 20, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not ever.  I don't have any problem with you or Doc talking junk to me trout.  Yall know what you're talking about.  It's that other kind that I love to rip on.



I know exactly what you mean, SGD!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Doc Holliday, people in the know were leary of UGA offensive line last year.



what do you mean "people in the know?"

everybody loves to talk about how it will be a strength in the spring but they all know UGA's o-line ends up being a huge question mark every year.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 20, 2009)

IF and I mean IF the O-line stays healthy for GA, they will be one of the best O-lines in the SEC.  But, they have been at times over the past few years a BIG question mark for the dawgs.


----------

